Ask HN: How many of you does really use PayPal? - startupflix
======
ECTSS
I use it for Groupon, Netflix and odd online shopping. I used to use paypal
for eBay but the ebay mobile app looks dated and I can't see any feedback for
the product. I prefer Aliexpress.

------
GrumpyNl
Very regular, i do all my internet payments with them.

------
cimmanom
I use PayPal when buying from small unsophisticated-looking mom and pop
ecommerce sites that I don’t trust to have integrated credit card payments in
a reasonably secure manner.

------
Rjevski
I don’t. Only ever used it once when my previous employer was using them and I
had to have one so I could try out our product. Deleted the account as soon as
that job ended.

------
PaulHoule
I don't buy things on Ebay as much as I used to, but I recently bought two
things and used Paypal to pay.

------
aurizon
Yes, I have used Paypal since the first year it came out, and still do.

------
startupflix
Thank you everybody. Your comments really helped me a lot.

